# Instant Pay Failed



## Savvy (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm sure this has been posted previously, but has anyone had instant pay fail suddenly, twice, and received an actual reason? It's definitely not a max deposit on my debit card issue and my card still works. I really hate Uber today. If I had the opportunity to push them off the cliff they're hanging on, I'd take it. I cannot wait for the day I no longer need this poor excuse for a second job.

Thank you for letting me vent. My main question is, when will I get those deposits? I'm pretty convinced this is Uber's way of getting me to order that stupid Wal-Mart card. Just, no.

Any insight would be awesome. Minus responses involving how awesome Go Bank is and ask my bank. I used to work for my bank.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

I used mine about an hour ago..was slow like 30 seconds but otherwise normal.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 19, 2017)

I uploaded a different debit card and it worked. But that's not my main account. As in, not my bill paying account. Maybe it's the universe telling me to move on...


----------



## Salah Deaibes (Jun 5, 2017)

Go bank is Uber and Goldman Sachs together it works in a second when you transfer a money from Uber


----------



## Savvy (Jun 19, 2017)

Salah Deaibes said:


> Go bank is Uber and Goldman Sachs together it works in a second when you transfer a money from Uber


I'm pretty sure Goldman Sachs hasn't stooped that low. They do have a product called GS Bank, not to be confused with the Wal-Mart "Go Bank" money card.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Savvy said:


> I'm pretty sure Goldman Sachs hasn't stooped that low. They do have a product called GS Bank, not to be confused with the Wal-Mart "Go Bank" money card.


What pisses me off is that the instant pay defaults back to Go Bank..just DOUBLE CHECK where the money is headed before you hit confirm.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Well i just had an instant pay deposit fail thru the uber debit card with goBank. They told me to make sure it doesnt happen again i need to upload a FOURTH debit card from a FOURTH financial institution. My response was "**** you that is your card you charge me extra if i dont use." Will let ya know what happens


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Fails seem to occur 
From
2:30 am till 5am


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

This was at 930 pm last night


----------



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

I used instant pay once ant took over 3 weeks and dozens of emails they said it was put on my debit card but that debit card is only connected to my checking acct and it wasn't there. Took screen shots of my statements and A lot of b's. B's. B's. From uber till I finally snapped on them and it was in the app the following day. 3 damn weeks. Instant pay my ass


----------

